# Single, Saved, and Having Sex



## Miosy (Aug 6, 2005)

Has anyone read this book by Ty Adams?  If so, what are your thoughts?

http://tyadamsonline.com/book/index.php


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Aug 6, 2005)

No, I haven't but it sounds like a good book based on the title.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 6, 2005)

The book sounds interesting. The site doesnt say how much the book is erplexed


----------



## JuJuBoo (Aug 7, 2005)

How weird is this. Me and one of my close friends were talking about this book less than 2 hours ago. I haven't read it but my friend said it is mad *RAW*. The author talkes about EVERYTHING (sex, masterbation, intimacy, pornography, homosexuality, etc)and doesn't sugar coat it in the least. I read a few excerpts. It's no joke.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 7, 2005)

shellzfoshizzle said:
			
		

> No, I haven't but it sounds like a good book based on the title.



It does have an interesting title, but I wonder how can you be single, saved and having sex?

The last two definitely don't go hand in hand.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 7, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> It does have an interesting title, but I wonder how can you be single, saved and having sex?
> 
> *The last two definitely don't go hand in hand*.






Could it be cause, although u maybe saved, WE all fall short in the eyes of GOD. Saved folks are still sinners in one form or another. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong......


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 7, 2005)

Honeycomb, I definitely don't believe that one sin is greater or lesser than another, but having sex is something that you can DEFINITELY walk away from. . .if you think int's a sin.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 7, 2005)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> Honeycomb, I definitely don't believe that one sin is greater or lesser than another, but having sex is something that you can DEFINITELY walk away from. . .if you think int's a sin.



Thank you for SAVING me from having to answer


----------



## pearlygurl (Aug 7, 2005)

I think the title, if I'm not mistaken, is addressing the issue of single/saved Christians having sex.  One sin is not greater than the other but the bible clearly states that sex before marriage is wrong, there is no way to justify it. And no, I'm not judging anyone because I struggle in this area as well.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 7, 2005)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> Honeycomb, I definitely don't believe that one sin is greater or lesser than another, but having sex is something that you can DEFINITELY walk away from. . .if you think int's a sin.






Yes I believe sex outside of marriage is a sin. But, walking away from it, may come easier to some then it do others.....
As a fellow Christian, my walk in Christ is going to be completely different from yours (_thats if your Christian_) and the same goes for anyone else.

I have yet to read the book,so I cant say what the authors intentions are.  I do wish to read it soon. But, I dont think she's trying to give the ok to have sex, "I THINK" it may be more along the lines of speaking to those who struggle w/ being saved, and sex.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, pearlygurl, we ALL have an area (or two or three) that we are weak in.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 7, 2005)

pearlygurl said:
			
		

> I think the title, if I'm not mistaken, is addressing the issue of single/saved Christians having sex.  One sin is not greater than the other but the bible clearly states that sex before marriage is wrong, there is no way to justify it. And no, I'm not judging anyone because I struggle in this area as well.



I just don't see where the struggle is.  It's in black and white NO SEX OUTSIDE OF MARRIAGE.

There will always be involuntary sins, such as a dirty thought, but we have the ultimate power over our bodies.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 7, 2005)

honeycomb719 said:
			
		

> Yes I believe sex outside of marriage is a sin. But, walking away from it, may come easier to some then it do others.....
> As a fellow Christian, *my walk in Christ is going to be completely different from yours * (_thats if your Christian_) and the same goes for anyone else.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yeah, I agree with you


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 7, 2005)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> honeycomb719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 7, 2005)

One walk, yes, but varying struggles along that walk.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 7, 2005)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> One walk, yes, but varying struggles along that walk.



Yes, granted...


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 7, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> classimami713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 7, 2005)

honeycomb719 said:
			
		

> Blossssom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miosy (Aug 7, 2005)

I haven't read her book but she came to a women's conference at my church and ministered to the single people.  I believe she is talking about the christian that struggles with sexuality which is very common among christian young and old.  I think part of her book is a testimony to her walk when she was a single christian and having sex and God corrected her on it.  She's using her testimony to encourage others.


----------



## shunemite (Aug 7, 2005)

I've never read that particular book. I struggle with other sins a WHOLE lot but sex isn't my down fall so far, God willing. I guess what I can say is that a huge culprit here is American media whereby sex is made to be a huge deal. I grew up in 3rd world Africa and it was a whole lot easier to abstain because your mind was occupied with other things. When I first came to America I was struck by the whole sexual tv atmosphere, now I'm used to it. I do know that we are tempted by our own desires (can't remember where that verse is).


----------



## pearlygurl (Aug 9, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I just don't see where the struggle is.  It's in black and white NO SEX OUTSIDE OF MARRIAGE.
> 
> There will always be involuntary sins, such as a dirty thought, but we have the ultimate power over our bodies.



I know sex outside of marriage is wrong, I am not struggling about that.  What I was trying to say was that it is a daily struggle to do what's right.


----------



## Honeyhips (Aug 9, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> It does have an interesting title, but I wonder how can you be single, saved and having sex?
> 
> The last two definitely don't go hand in hand.


I think she is talking about how wrong it is and h ow to avoid the traps. When I saw the book a few years ago, I didn't get the impression she was condoning sex. Just acknowledging that there are some saved people who do.


----------



## Tonya (Aug 11, 2005)

honeycomb719 said:
			
		

> Could it be cause, although u maybe saved, WE all fall short in the eyes of GOD. Saved folks are still sinners in one form or another. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong......


 
You are so right.  We ALL have struggles...I don;t know about yall but I am yet to be perfect.  Awhile ago I mad e the comment that Jesus was not perfect...WHOOPS...I apoogize for my ignorance...I was thinking about when old folks say "They hated Jesus" ...anyway Jesus is the ONLY one that is perfect adn I attend church so that I can continue to make changes to be more like him.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Aug 11, 2005)

shunemite said:
			
		

> I've never read that particular book. *I struggle with other sins a WHOLE lot but sex isn't my down fall so far, God willing*. I guess what I can say is that a huge culprit here is American media whereby sex is made to be a huge deal. I grew up in 3rd world Africa and it was a whole lot easier to abstain because your mind was occupied with other things. When I first came to America I was struck by the whole sexual tv atmosphere, now I'm used to it. I do know that we are tempted by our own desires (can't remember where that verse is).



Perfect example of how everyone's walk is different. Sex is one of THE HARDEST sins for me to abstain from. I do, but it's THE hardest for me. It's the only thing I can say I actually 'STRUGGLE' with on a regular basis. Besides cursing


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> Tell that to the crack head...the woman who shoots heroin and sells her body for money....these are sins that humans suppsedly have control over because we have "control" over our bodies.
> 
> Yes it is written in black and white but it goes a bit deeper.  There is NO SIN that is GREATER than the other and we all struggle with some form of sin of a daily basis whether known or unknown, its all the *same*.  It may not be something that YOU struggle with but it doesnt help to minimize someone else's struggle.  It is written in black and white but the struggle lies in the GRAY area.



My radio minister teaches that if you have to struggle to do right and to live a Christ-like life, you aren't saved.

He teaches that it comes natural to live a Christ-like life and if you're struggling to do so, you should continue to pray, pray and pray some more for salvation, because you have not received it.

But, to each his own.  We all have excuses as to why we can't or won't do God's will.


----------



## lovechic (Aug 12, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> My radio minister teaches that if you have to struggle to do right and to live a Christ-like life, you aren't saved.
> 
> He teaches that it comes natural to live a Christ-like life and if you're struggling to do so, you should continue to pray, pray and pray some more for salvation, because you have not received it.
> 
> But, to each his own.  We all have excuses as to why we can't or won't do God's will.


* Sad.......but so true,girl!*


----------



## Annakei (Aug 12, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> *My radio minister teaches that if you have to struggle to do right and to live a Christ-like life, you aren't saved*.  That is crap and I would telll him that to his face.  No disrespect intended but seriously, we live in the REAL world where most people werent brought up in the church since they were three years old.
> 
> He teaches that it comes natural to live a Christ-like life and if you're struggling to do so, you should continue to pray, pray and pray some more for salvation, because you have not received it.
> 
> But, to each his own.  We all have excuses as to why we can't or won't do God's will.




Ehh and that is what I call self righteous.  MY PASTOR preaches that if you are struggling it means that you are only human, because we have all come short of the glory of God.  *shrug*  It isn't about excuses its about what really goes on with someone that truly struggles.  This is why I love my church because thre isnt that holier than thou attitude that keeps the unsaved outside our doors.  One of the things people say at my church is that they dont feel alienated because they happen to be struggling.

Its called the real world.  I work in it and see it every day, so to me telling the lady with a crack habit that she is making excuses...sorry it doesnt work that way.  Still HE knows her heart because SHE is _truly_ blessed.  Yea she smokes crack but if you knew her story you would know that although she knows she continually sins against her body, the Lord knows her heart and blesses her anyway.  And yea she is committing a bunch of other sins too, still HE KNOWS her heart.  I am sure that most of you committ sins *daily*...and it means that you are struggling....not that you are no longer a Christian  Does it make you LESS of a Christian?  I don't think so.

I tend to think that THAT attitude is why alot of the unsaved or "struggling" a weary of bringing themselves before a "Christian".  Once you have accpeted salvation you become a Christian period.  Struggles come here and there hell everyday, still you are a Christian struggling maybe more more than most.

Flame me if you need to but hey...its a dose of reality for ya!


----------



## Tonya (Aug 12, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> Ehh and that is what I call self righteous. *MY PASTOR preaches that if you are struggling it means that you are only human, because we have all come short of the glory of God. *shrug* It isn't about excuses its about what really goes on with someone that truly struggles. This is why I love my church because thre isnt that holier than thou attitude that keeps the unsaved outside our doors. One of the things people say at my church is that they dont feel alienated because they happen to be struggling*.
> 
> Its called the real world. I work in it and see it every day, so to me telling the lady with a crack habit that she is making excuses...sorry it doesnt work that way. Still HE knows her heart because SHE is _truly_ blessed. Yea she smokes crack but if you knew her story you would know that although she knows she continually sins against her body, *the Lord knows her heart and blesses her anyway. And yea she is committing a bunch of other sins too, still HE KNOWS her heart. I am sure that most of you committ sins daily...and it means that you are struggling....not that you are no longer a Christian Does it make you LESS of a Christian? I don't think so.*
> 
> ...


 
Girl you betta PREACH!


----------



## mshoney2u (Aug 12, 2005)

My two cents and my story  

I am 25 and trying to straighten out my life. I cant play with god and say that i am saved or trying to become saved because I am not lived that kinda of life. A year ago I made the conscious decision to lose my virginity to a boy that I still am with and love thank god. I feel a little on the hot sit when the subject of single, saved and sex comes into play. I know what I am doing is not right. The reason why we should not judge is because only GOD knows each and every one of our struggles. When the day comes to be judged HE will be the decision maker not man. In Blossssom defense I fell she is right for the most part the method was a bit harsh at first but she come back and says just keep the faith and do you the best you can. That’s all any of us can do. Having sex out side of marriage it is a SIN. If you are having it along with doing other name less things you cant sit here and say you are saved. You are STRUGGLING like me but you are not saved. I am sorry I fill you shouldn’t play with god like that you either going to sit on the pot and do something or get off all this gray stuff and straddling the fence don’t cut it. We all may not have the same opportunities but one thing that god gave us ALL is choices. NO MATTER WHAT the situation is we all have choices you can choose to do right or wrong. I don’t believe all sins are the same that’s MY opinion and I fell if you saying you are all are a Christian like me. I am struggling but Christian you would take my opinion if you don’t agree for what it is an opinion. Some of you say things or feel things that I don’t agree with but god is humble and Jesus is humble and I TRY to be humble and take an ideology for what it is and not chop some down for not holding the same belief as me.
I feel there are conscious sins and unconscious sins and they are not the same. I feel that god will judge you according to your situation to the sin you commit. I cant sit here and say that I think that me having sex and someone who didn’t have the same morals and up bring as me will judge the same. two different situations but the same sin. I don’t feel they weight the same that’s my opinion. Enough rambling I think that me included should take responsibility for your actions and stop trying to sugar coats things because we are gulity

My name is Dowanna
I am having sex before marriage.
It is a sin. 
I am a struggling christian.

(the first step in changing is admitting you have a problem)


----------



## Tonya (Aug 12, 2005)

I AM SAVED.  No one here can tell me that I am not.  NONE of us are perfect adn we sin everyday without knowing it.  That is where his GRACE AND MERCY comes in.  Now i amnot going out syaing..."lord forgive me for sleeping with this man" doing it and still calling myself saved...God knows my heart...and my intentions...so NO ONE can tell me I am not saved or condemn me.  We are ALL sinners and have fallen short.  That does not mean make excuses and keep doing it....it just means pray fro strength and for god to help you to resist temptation.  NO ONE is perfect.  Do you think ministers adn pastors live perfect lvies?  NO...they are human adn impefect jsut as we are.  We are all trying to become more like  him...so no one can look down and tell ANYONE that they are not saved.  Furthermore, all sins are equal right?  SO if someone is not saved because they fornicate...then another person is not saved for lting..or having an evil thought or what not.
As far as not being in churhc or in God becuase "I do not measure up" or what ever, my pastor teaches that we go to school to learn...to reach a certian place...pastors and preachers are teachers...they help us to learn as well.  I go to church so that I can learn MORE about the word as God as well as praise him and thank him for what he has already done.


----------



## Tonya (Aug 12, 2005)

mshoney2u said:
			
		

> My two cents and my story
> 
> I am 25 and trying to straighten out my life. I cant play with god and say that i am saved or trying to become saved because I am not lived that kinda of life. A year ago I made the conscious decision to lose my virginity to a boy that I still am with and love thank god. I feel a little on the hot sit when the subject of single, saved and sex comes into play. I know what I am doing is not right. The reason why we should not judge is because only GOD knows each and every one of our struggles. When the day comes to be judged HE will be the decision maker not man. In Blossssom defense I fell she is right for the most part the method was a bit harsh at first but she come back and says just keep the faith and do you the best you can. That’s all any of us can do. Having sex out side of marriage it is a SIN. If you are having it along with doing other name less things you cant sit here and say you are saved. You are STRUGGLING like me but you are not saved. I am sorry I fill you shouldn’t play with god like that you either going to sit on the pot and do something or get off all this gray stuff and straddling the fence don’t cut it. We all may not have the same opportunities but one thing that god gave us ALL is choices. NO MATTER WHAT the situation is we all have choices you can choose to do right or wrong. I don’t believe all sins are the same that’s MY opinion and I fell if you saying you are all are a Christian like me. I am struggling but Christian you would take my opinion if you don’t agree for what it is an opinion. Some of you say things or feel things that I don’t agree with but god is humble and Jesus is humble and I TRY to be humble and take an ideology for what it is and not chop some down for not holding the same belief as me.
> I feel there are conscious sins and unconscious sins and they are not the same. I feel that god will judge you according to your situation to the sin you commit. I cant sit here and say that I think that me having sex and someone who didn’t have the same morals and up bring as me will judge the same. two different situations but the same sin. I don’t feel they weight the same that’s my opinion. Enough rambling I think that me included should take responsibility for your actions and stop trying to sugar coats things because we are gulity
> ...


 
Exactly...we are ALL struggling in some area or another.


----------



## melodee (Aug 12, 2005)

Tonya said:
			
		

> I AM SAVED. No one here can tell me that I am not. NONE of us are perfect adn we sin everyday without knowing it. That is where his GRACE AND MERCY comes in. Now i amnot going out syaing..."lord forgive me for sleeping with this man" doing it and still calling myself saved...God knows my heart...and my intentions...so NO ONE can tell me I am not saved or condemn me. We are ALL sinners and have fallen short. That does not mean make excuses and keep doing it....it just means pray fro strength and for god to help you to resist temptation. NO ONE is perfect. Do you think ministers adn pastors live perfect lvies? NO...they are human adn impefect jsut as we are. We are all trying to become more like him...so no one can look down and tell ANYONE that they are not saved. Furthermore, all sins are equal right? SO if someone is not saved because they fornicate...then another person is not saved for lting..or having an evil thought or what not.
> As far as not being in churhc or in God becuase "I do not measure up" or what ever, my pastor teaches that we go to school to learn...to reach a certian place...pastors and preachers are teachers...they help us to learn as well. I go to church so that I can learn MORE about the word as God as well as praise him and thank him for what he has already done.


 

I agree!  Christ says that "whosever beleives in Him shall not perish, but have everrlasting life".  That means SAVED (from eternal damnation).

Being saved is not being without sin, it just means those sins were covered or paid for by Christ.   

I am not advocating having sex outside of marriage.  And I think a mature Christian who really is walking with Christ should fast/pray and move away from doing this.  I think that those who continually do it are not living for the Lord and are grieving the spirit.  But I will not save that their names aren't written on the Lamb's book of life.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Aug 12, 2005)

melodee said:
			
		

> I agree!  Christ says that "whosever beleives in Him shall not perish, but have everrlasting life".  That means SAVED (from eternal damnation).
> 
> Being saved is not being without sin, it just means those sins were covered or paid for by Christ.
> 
> I am not advocating having sex outside of marriage.  And I think a mature Christian who really is walking with Christ should fast/pray and move away from doing this.  *I think that those who continually do it are not living for the Lord and are grieving the spirit.  But I will not save that their names aren't written on the Lamb's book of life.*




SIMPLE & SWEET. I agree completely.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> Ehh and that is what I call self righteous.  MY PASTOR preaches that if you are struggling it means that you are only human, because we have all come short of the glory of God.  *shrug*  It isn't about excuses its about what really goes on with someone that truly struggles.  This is why I love my church because thre isnt that holier than thou attitude that keeps the unsaved outside our doors.  One of the things people say at my church is that they dont feel alienated because they happen to be struggling.
> 
> Its called the real world.  I work in it and see it every day, so to me telling the lady with a crack habit that she is making excuses...sorry it doesnt work that way.  Still HE knows her heart because SHE is _truly_ blessed.  Yea she smokes crack but if you knew her story you would know that although she knows she continually sins against her body, the Lord knows her heart and blesses her anyway.  And yea she is committing a bunch of other sins too, still HE KNOWS her heart.  I am sure that most of you committ sins *daily*...and it means that you are struggling....not that you are no longer a Christian  Does it make you LESS of a Christian?  I don't think so.
> 
> ...



Everyone has their interpretation of what salvation is, and I wouldn't flame you whether those were my words, which they weren't, or a radio minister's words that I happen to listen to.

Different interpretations is why you have so many different denominations within the Christian religion.

No one will know where they are going (heaven or hell) until it's all over   

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion on whether they are saved or not.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

mshoney2u said:
			
		

> My two cents and my story
> 
> I am 25 and trying to straighten out my life. I cant play with god and say that i am saved or trying to become saved because I am not lived that kinda of life. A year ago I made the conscious decision to lose my virginity to a boy that I still am with and love thank god. I feel a little on the hot sit when the subject of single, saved and sex comes into play. I know what I am doing is not right. The reason why we should not judge is because only GOD knows each and every one of our struggles. When the day comes to be judged HE will be the decision maker not man. In Blossssom defense I fell she is right for the most part the method was a bit harsh at first but she come back and says just keep the faith and do you the best you can. That’s all any of us can do. Having sex out side of marriage it is a SIN. If you are having it along with doing other name less things you cant sit here and say you are saved. You are STRUGGLING like me but you are not saved. I am sorry I fill you shouldn’t play with god like that you either going to sit on the pot and do something or get off all this gray stuff and straddling the fence don’t cut it. We all may not have the same opportunities but one thing that god gave us ALL is choices. NO MATTER WHAT the situation is we all have choices you can choose to do right or wrong. I don’t believe all sins are the same that’s MY opinion and I fell if you saying you are all are a Christian like me. I am struggling but Christian you would take my opinion if you don’t agree for what it is an opinion. Some of you say things or feel things that I don’t agree with but god is humble and Jesus is humble and I TRY to be humble and take an ideology for what it is and not chop some down for not holding the same belief as me.
> I feel there are conscious sins and unconscious sins and they are not the same. I feel that god will judge you according to your situation to the sin you commit. I cant sit here and say that I think that me having sex and someone who didn’t have the same morals and up bring as me will judge the same. two different situations but the same sin. I don’t feel they weight the same that’s my opinion. Enough rambling I think that me included should take responsibility for your actions and stop trying to sugar coats things because we are gulity
> ...



Thank you for that and although I was merely quoting what the radio minister said, I believe what he said, too, and I've talked about living a Christ-like life if you truly are a Christian time and time again here.

And as I've also said time and time again, only the guilty cry out.  And let me say THIS one more time, true enough, no one is perfect.  But do you really think Christ would command you to do x, y, and z if you had to be perfect?  I don't so.  I don't think you have to be perfect to abstain from sex until marriage.  I don't think you have to be perfect to honor your spouse and uphold your marriage vows.  A lot of so-called Christians can't, won't and downright AIN'T going to do any of that, but they want the halo of salvation.  Dream on.

Do you know I heard about a coalition last year where Christians who do live Christ-like lives are working to separate themselves from people who are Christians in name only?  That's how bad it's gotten when it comes to people simply talking the talk but refusing to walk the walk.

If sex is that big of a struggle for you, find a Christian man and get married!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

Tonya said:
			
		

> Now i amnot going out syaing..."lord forgive me for sleeping with this man" doing it and still calling myself saved...God knows my heart...and my intentions...so NO ONE can tell me I am not saved or condemn me.



I'm glad you mentioned this.   Back in the 80s when I thought I WAS a Christian, we used to go to youth seminaries.  If you're not overly familiar with my posts, my father is a pastor, so I was raised in a Christian home.

Now, at these seminaries, there was a youth minister who would actually lecture about having sex with women, but then repenting by saying "Lord, Lord, forgive me for having sex with that woman", but then he would go out and do the same thing again.  Sometimes he would even pray BEFORE he had sex and in that case, he would pray, "Lord, Lord, I know I'm about to fornicate, but please forgive me in advance".  According to him, as long as you repent, repent, repent, you would always be forgiven and can still go to heaven.  Uh YEA!  I wish I was making this up!

And then we wonder with people like him running around why adultery and fornication, bank robbing, murdering and all kinds of other sins against God and humanity run amuck.  If you know you're going to do wrong, just pray and ask for forgiveness.  It never occurs that maybe you shouldn't be doing it anyway.  Why cheat yourself when you can simply REPENT?

And I used to feel the same way you did, too, about "God knows my heart/my intentions".  That was before I realized I wasn't truly a Christian and that I was fooling myself with the "God knows my heart", because in the end, if God knows my heart, that means I also knew his word, but I went contrary to it.

I stopped the game of deception about 7 years ago and have never felt freer!


----------



## JuJuBoo (Aug 12, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I'm glad you mentioned this.   Back in the 80s when I thought I WAS a Christian, we used to go to youth seminaries.  If you're not overly familiar with my posts, my father is a pastor, so I was raised in a Christian home.
> 
> Now, at these seminaries, there was a youth minister who would actually lecture about having sex with women, but then repenting by saying "Lord, Lord, forgive me for having sex with that woman", but then he would go out and do the same thing again.  Sometimes he would even pray BEFORE he had sex and in that case, he would pray, "Lord, Lord, I know I'm about to fornicate, but please forgive me in advance".  According to him, as long as you repent, repent, repent, you would always be forgiven and can still go to heaven.  Uh YEA!  I wish I was making this up!
> 
> ...




*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW*











shew...........*WOW*...I'm speechless... I hope people read that.


----------



## Honeyhips (Aug 12, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> I'm glad you mentioned this. Back in the 80s when I thought I WAS a Christian, we used to go to youth seminaries. If you're not overly familiar with my posts, my father is a pastor, so I was raised in a Christian home.
> 
> Now, at these seminaries, there was a youth minister who would actually lecture about having sex with women, but then repenting by saying "Lord, Lord, forgive me for having sex with that woman", but then he would go out and do the same thing again. Sometimes he would even pray BEFORE he had sex and in that case, he would pray, "Lord, Lord, I know I'm about to fornicate, but please forgive me in advance". According to him, as long as you repent, repent, repent, you would always be forgiven and can still go to heaven. Uh YEA! I wish I was making this up!
> 
> ...


WOW just wow to the 1st bolded part. I never looked at it this way. THat is a good point. 

My thing about sin, especially sexual sin, is that quit fronting... We all know the signs and steps and the path that leads to him actually getting on top of you and doing the deed.  So lets stop saying I fell into sex sin. If you are going to do it, man/woman up and say, I'm horny, I want to have sex, I had sex or etc..... Just be real. Quit pretending like it just happened.    Especially us grown folks.  God gives plenty of warning signs of when you are in a relationship that is heading in that direction.  He always gives a way of escape. Now if you choose to ignore it, that is on you, but don't walk around here like you are oblivious to what you are doing. You know what you are doing, God knows what you are doing.  People are right, he does know our hearts.  He knows when we are horny and even knows right before we are going to sex. 

By the way, I'm not condeming anyone, I'm just speaking from my own experiences.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

Honeyhips said:
			
		

> WOW just wow to the 1st bolded part. I never looked at it this way. THat is a good point.
> 
> My thing about sin, especially sexual sin, is that quit fronting... We all know the signs and steps and the path that leads to him actually getting on top of you and doing the deed.  So lets stop saying I fell into sex sin. If you are going to do it, man/woman up and say, I'm horny, I want to have sex, I had sex or etc..... Just be real. Quit pretending like it just happened.    Especially us grown folks.  God gives plenty of warning signs of when you are in a relationship that is heading in that direction.  He always gives a way of escape. Now if you choose to ignore it, that is on you, but don't walk around here like you are oblivious to what you are doing. You know what you are doing, God knows what you are doing.  People are right, he does know our hearts.  He knows when we are horny and even knows right before we are going to sex.
> 
> By the way, I'm not condeming anyone, I'm just speaking from my own experiences.



Precisely!  Lead us not into temptation!  Don't allow yourself to be in a situation which would tempt you or cause to fall.  Going to a man's house late at night, for example.

And as I've said, we all have control over our bodies, if not our thoughts.  There is no excuse.  Acknowledging it and embracing it is the first step to eliminating it.


----------



## Honeyhips (Aug 12, 2005)

mshoney2u said:
			
		

> My two cents and my story
> 
> *I think that me included should take responsibility for your actions and stop trying to sugar coats things because we are gulity*
> 
> ...


   This is how I feel. Stop sugar coating stuff. If you have a problem say it, the truth will make you free.  And then once you are free, don't walk around as if you never had a problem in that area.


----------



## Honeyhips (Aug 12, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Precisely! Lead us not into temptation! Don't allow yourself to be in a situation which would tempt you or cause to fall. Going to a man's house late at night, for example.
> 
> And as I've said, we all have control over our bodies, if not our thoughts. There is no excuse. Acknowledging it and embracing it is the first step to eliminating it.


 Exactly... Stay out of those situations. The reason why I'm not dating now is b/c I'm not ready for marriage, so there is no since for me to date and dating with that mind set only leads to sex. 

There is no excuse, the only excuse is, I wanted to have sex. When I lost my virginity (I was raised in the church, I knew the scripture. Although the way they are teaching it now may have stopped me from doing it), I wanted to do it. We had plenty of Pastors come in and teach us about abstaining. Even the guy I did it with was wondering why I choose him. I just wanted to do it. I didn't love him or have warm and fuzzy feelings towards him. I wanted to know what sex was like. Same thing happened after I stopped and started back. I wanted a boyfriend, and I wanted to have sex. I didn't fall into anything. I walked in the door, put my name on the list, and sat on down (or laid down ). 

I know we all commit sins without knowing what they are. Thank God for his grace, even for the ones we do know we are commiting. But I do think some things we do we know better, we just don't want to stop.

Now of course this does not mean that there are some out there who are in sex sin and don't know how to get out, or those that have some type of emotional thing going on and feel they can't stop.  I'm specifically talking about us grown folk, that are healthy, saved, and know better.  Or those who have back slid. 

Again, I'm not condeming anyone, I just think it helps to be honest.  You might even enjoy the sex more without the guilt. Seriously. No, I'm not conding it. 
 Or by being honest, God will make your way of escape even bigger, or just melt away the desire.  I had this happen to me and I was shocked how the feelings just literally disappeared.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

Honeyhips said:
			
		

> Exactly... Stay out of those situations.  The reason why I'm not dating now is b/c  I'm not ready for marriage, so there is no since for me to date and dating with that mind set only leads to sex.
> 
> There is no excuse, the only excuse is, I wanted to have sex.  When I lost my virginity (I was raised in the church, I knew the scripture. Although the way they are teaching it now may have stopped me from doing it), I wanted to do it. We had plenty of Pastors come in and teach us about abstaining.  Even the guy I did it with was wondering why I choose him.  I just wanted to do it.  I didn't love him or have warm and fuzzy feelings towards him.  I wanted to know what sex was like.  Same thing happened after I stopped and started back.  I wanted a boyfriend, and I wanted to have sex.  I didn't fall into anything. I walked in the door, put my name on the list, and sat on down (or laid down ).
> 
> I know we all commit sins without knowing what they are. Thank God for his grace, even for the ones we do know we are commiting. But I do think some things we do we know better, we just don't want to stop.



And on that note, thread closed!  

Seriously, that was totally on point!  I couldn't agree more and have nothing further to add!

Good job!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> LOL!  Read above...I think its a pretty weak argument formed out of emotions and not fact.  A coalition?  They only make themselves seem worse in the eyes of God for trying to be holier than thou...



What did Jesus tell the woman at the well after he saved her?  Go and sin no more, right?  Right.

Most of what is posted here on this board is a matter of opinion.  You don't have to agree with it, including a lot of what you say.

Me guilty?  Of what, dear?  I'm not even a Christian, but I don't fornicate.  What does that say about YOU who claims to be a Christian but does?  

After you become saved that is when you lead a Christ-like life.  Sure, Jesus died and paid for your sins, but he only paid for the sins of those that accepted him.  After you accept Christ, if you're REALLY a Christian, your willful sins should have been greatly reduced.  Again, it's in black and white the "dos" and the "don'ts".  I see more so-called Christian doing what Jesus told them not to do, and nothing that he told them to do.

And of course, even if you are a Christian, you still sin because you live in a sin-filled world.  Nothing you can do about that.  You can't control your mind, either, which is filled with sinful thoughts.  So yes, continue to pray and ask for forgiveness for living in a sinful body and have a sinful mind.

However, when you WILLFULLY disobey the commandments laid out for you, whose fault is that?  Right, right, right.  Jesus is suppose to die again for sins that you can control, too, right?  How many times will you crucify Christ by willfully disobeying him?

One of my favorite scriptures is:  If you love me, keep my commandments.

I'll say this one more time and then I'm done with this thread: ONLY THE GUILTY CRY OUT 

Get some tissue!

Oh and one more thing, the coalition I spoke of.  Who can blame them for wanting to fellowship with like-minded individuals who truly take their religion seriously by following the teachings of their Lord and Savior?

What is so wrong for wanting to be around those who not only talk the walk but walk it, too, especially when you think about the churches of today.  All the baby mama-ing and daddy-ing going on; fornication and adultery abound; from the pulpit to the sidewalk; the backbiting (look at what she wore to church); stealing from the church treasury, so forth and so on.  

Good for the "coalition" for seeking to show society that people such as that are not of Christ's.  Perhaps the Christians who following Christ's teachings should consider the term "Orthodox Christians" and people like those I mentioned who want to do their dirt, pray for forgiveness and do it again are "Unorthodox Christians"?

Works for me!  

There's something to be said for


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> No, no tissue here.  You are busy trying to make personal insults.  LOL!!!  If you knew me you would know that it takes alot mre than that...especialy on an internet forum.  Dont you get it?  You never win!
> 
> YES I FORNICATE!!!   get over it... at least I can admit it....
> 
> ...



And that's just the problem!  You live your life as YOU see fit!  Not the way CHRIST sees fit but YOU!

I rest my case!  You have truly shown your true colors with this post, sister!  

And no, I would never personally insult you.  I used YOUR words!  They were never mine.  You are the one that wants to shack up with your "boyfriend", right?  Yea, that's you, "Ms. Cohabitation... YAY OR NAY"!  

Don't get mad because you didn't get the "affirmation" you wanted to continue wallowing in your SIN!  

Heehee!  PRICELESS!    

I really don't have anything further to say to you.  You're a hypocrite and you support lawbreakers!  You and I have NOTHING in common!  Ciao!


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> There it is!!!  If I needed affirmation then I would be seeking advice BEFORE the move.  We made the move a while back so please, dont make yourself seem more important than you are.  I just find you pitiful, thats all.  **Shrug**
> 
> I'M A SHACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL!!    Get over it...am I stealing something from you?  What does it mean to you if you arent even of the same belief?  LOL!!  Like I said I can admit to mine...can you?  You lack the ability to see past your own nose...I had to show you the light.  I am ashamed of nothing I do and who I am..thats why God loves me.  Im not perfect, still he loves me.  I seek nothing from you because YOU yourself are a hypocrite more than you think. I sought to hide nothing here, I just happened to show you that I can be ME and be proud of it.  Judge me love me hate me..oh well!
> 
> Damn right I supprt them!!  Awww whats the matter..they taking your welfare check??  Tough!!   Get a job then!



More hypocritical remarks, huh?  Well, if you're a Christian, I'd hate to see a "so-called" Christian!  

Continue to hurl insults at me, a pitiful, welfare queen (that's a laugh).  At least when I call you a hypocrite, it's the TRUTH!


----------



## Browndilocks (Aug 12, 2005)

melodee said:
			
		

> Being saved is not being without sin, it just means those sins were covered or paid for by Christ.




Agreed 100%


----------



## Annakei (Aug 12, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> More hypocritical remarks, huh?  Well, if you're a Christian, I'd hate to see a "so-called" Christian!
> 
> Continue to hurl insults at me, a pitiful, welfare queen (that's a laugh).  At least when I call you a hypocrite, it's the TRUTH!




Again, you have to remember, this is the internet, you can call me a hypocrite all you want.  I think you are mistaken but the important truth is that you dont shape who I am.  I DO.  Again, get over it.  I would gladly tell anyone   I thought you didnt have anything else to say?  You gonna let a hypocrite like me pull you back?    Why give me so much power? 

Like I said, get over yourself, calling me names doesnt make me any lower or you any better.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> Again, you have to remember, this is the internet, you can call me a hypocrite all you want.  I think you are mistaken but the important truth is that you dont shape who I am.  I DO.  Again, get over it.  I thought you didnt have anything else to say?  You gonna let a hypocrite like me pull you back?    Why give me so much power?



Actually, I don't really have anything further to say about the discussion.  I've said all I can say about sex outside of marriage and how it relates to Christianity.  

I find you highly amusing, however, even if you're not a real person to any of us here.

Of course, we all realize it's the Internet, so maybe you're really not single, saved, and having sex?

Maybe you're single, not saved, and having sex...

See?


----------



## JuJuBoo (Aug 12, 2005)

what the heck...this thread has gotten out of hand. Wasn't the point of this forum to uplift?


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Aug 12, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> what the heck...this thread has gotten out of hand. Wasn't the point of this forum to uplift?


 
It surely has. It should be here to uplift.
Also, as a "baby in Christ" the example being set up in here is pretty sad in my opinion.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 12, 2005)

MeccaMedinah said:
			
		

> It surely has. It should be here to uplift.
> Also, as a "baby in Christ" the example being set up in here is pretty sad in my opinion.



Please don't let anything negative on this board influence you.  Continue to read your Bible, strive to do the right thing and always pray.

The Bible is God's guidebook to healthy living.


----------



## CookieLAD (Aug 12, 2005)

Alrighty then!


----------



## sugaplum (Aug 12, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> what the heck...this thread has gotten out of hand. Wasn't the point of this forum to uplift?



A lot of the threads here on in the Christanity forum end up this way.  I see why a lot of members who are reaching out to Christ avoid this forum.


----------



## Koffie (Aug 12, 2005)

Do we all sin? *YES*

If any man be in Christ and see his brother sin should he correct his brother in Christ with love and kindness if he is not struggling with the same sin? *YES*

Now Blosssom, don't take offense to this, but I believe that Annakei doesn't feel as though you corrected her with love and kindness. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 12, 2005)

Bickering aside (  ) this thread has given me a lot of food for thought.  

And I have to ask God for more guidance on just how I live in general.  I know how I feel on the subject of sex outside of marriage, but the way others are responding is the *exact same way * I feel about other areas that I'm struggling with.  

We just need to stay prayerful, and ask God to give us wisdom, and a mind more like His.


----------



## firecracker (Aug 12, 2005)

Oops I thought this was the Christian Fellowship Forum?


----------



## Honeyhips (Aug 13, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> Who is pretending? We are ALLL GROWN WOMEN. Whoever is fronting then leave that to them but I dont recall anyone saying that...ohh it just happens. No you willingly have sex but its something that most still struggle with.
> 
> Again the deeper issue is putting to the forefront fornication when there are MORE SINS that folks minimize for their own personal reasons.


 I talked about fornication b/c that is what this thread was about.  Fornication is mentioned because that is one of the more obvious ones.  Even non christians know that sex before marraige is prohibitted for Christians. But if you want I'll generalize it for all sins, if you have a problem with lying, stealing, envy, rage, and being kind (just to name a few), don't front, admit it. Once you admit it you can be set free. 

My first post clearly stated my probelm with sex sin. It also said I was not condemning anyone. I thought that was enough to show that I was not against anyone in this thread. I just came in with a random opinion. I don't even think I was on topic.It was not directed towards anyone.   If it was, I would have quoted that person and directed my comments towards them. 



> Seriously, I cant wait for the skeletons to start DROPPIN out the closet!


I'm not sure if you are trying to call me out or not. But I openly share about my life, especially if it can help someone. Even on the board. Of course it is easier and more noticeable to do in person.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 13, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> Now Blosssom, don't take offense to this, but I believe that Annakei doesn't feel as though you corrected her with love and kindness.



WHOOOOOPS!  Anna doesn't have to worry about me correcting her again in ANY fashion... EVER   

Hey, Koffie!  How's it shakin'?  Haven't seen you in a while.  Hope things are going well, sweets!


----------



## Annakei (Aug 13, 2005)

Honeyhips said:
			
		

> I talked about fornication b/c that is what this thread was about.  Fornication is mentioned because that is one of the more obvious ones.  Even non christians know that sex before marraige is prohibitted for Christians. But if you want I'll generalize it for all sins, if you have a problem with lying, stealing, envy, rage, and being kind (just to name a few), don't front, admit it. Once you admit it you can be set free.
> 
> My first post clearly stated my probelm with sex sin. It also said I was not condemning anyone. I thought that was enough to show that I was not against anyone in this thread. I just came in with a random opinion. I don't even think I was on topic.It was not directed towards anyone.   If it was, I would have quoted that person and directed my comments towards them.
> 
> I'm not sure if you are trying to call me out or not. But I openly share about my life, especially if it can help someone. Even on the board. Of course it is easier and more noticeable to do in person.





You are taking my comment out of context and frankly I have no desire to continue this thread, its aleady gotten out of hand.  REally, there is no need to justify your comment.


----------



## Sweet C (Aug 13, 2005)

Umm, this thread has gotten a bit out of hand, yeah, but back to topic.

I have never read this ladies book, but I have seen here quite a few times on specials and needless to say she is RAW in addressing the issue of single Christians having sex.  No holds barred, talks about masturbation and other "taboo" topics regarding sex.

It was not to long ago that I found myself "Single, Saved, and Having Sex" (and lots of it).  And frankly, being honest, at that time, I was not reading my Word nor praying that much (and right now truth be told, I need to be more into both more heavily than I am now).  But I found that when I started reading my Word and praying and building a rlp with God, the Holy Spirit would reveal things to me that needed to change.  Now some of these things were very evident, such as the premarital sex, but other things were inward or changes that would seem minor to someone looking from the outside, but meant everything to the God I serve.

One thing I learned in the area of dealing with sins particularly sex before marriage is that things would only change when I was ready to deal with the issue.  I think sometimes we don't want to deal with the issue, and often times we label things as a struggle or a stronghold in our lives that are not necessarily so (all in all, we give certain sins too much power in our lives and in the church, particularly gossip, but back to topic).  Now don't get my wrong, I am not saying that people do not honestly struggle with premarital sex or any other sin for that matter, and we all have to deal with sin on a daily basis,  but I am saying is if you are to be honest with yourself, is it an area that is truly a stronghold, or an area where you have not dealt with the issue?  For me personally, when I look back I know that it was an area that I had not dealt with the issue.  I had not read, prayed, fasted, kept God's Word in my mouth, and set appropiate boundaries by the HS as to what was too "far", so how could I expect victory in this area?  When I had done all these things and committed to doing things God's way, guess what I never had problems in this area again.  Now I was tried, and tested, but I leaned on HS and let Him provide my way of escape according to 1 Cor 10:13.

Now to those who are overcomers in this area, congrats!  To those who have not dealt with the issue or this is a stronghold in your life, I encourage you to continue to press toward your higher calling in him (Php 3:14).  Meditate on the Word of God and be real with Him in prayer.  And don't be discouraged if you slip up or make a mistake.  Just repent before him and keep walking with him and casting your cares upon him, for His yoke is easy and his burden is light (Mt 11:30).  Never give up!!!!


----------



## Honeyhips (Aug 13, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> You are taking my comment out of context and frankly I have no desire to continue this thread, its aleady gotten out of hand. REally, there is no need to justify your comment.


Then don't even bother responding. You twisted my words around and I wanted to make my point clear in case anyone else misunderstood me.


----------



## Honeyhips (Aug 13, 2005)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> It was not to long ago that I found myself "Single, Saved, and Having Sex" (and lots of it). And frankly, being honest, at that time, I was not reading my Word nor praying that much (and right now truth be told, I need to be more into both more heavily than I am now). But I found that when I started reading my Word and praying and building a rlp with God, the Holy Spirit would reveal things to me that needed to change. Now some of these things were very evident, such as the premarital sex, but other things were inward or changes that would seem minor to someone looking from the outside, but meant everything to the God I serve.
> 
> One thing I learned in the area of dealing with sins particularly sex before marriage is that *things would only change when I was ready to deal with the issue. *I think sometimes we don't want to deal with the issue, and often times we label things as a struggle or a stronghold in our lives that are not necessarily so (*all in all, we give certain sins too much power in our lives and in the church, particularly gossip, but back to topic*). Now don't get my wrong, I am not saying that people do not honestly struggle with premarital sex or any other sin for that matter, and we all have to deal with sin on a daily basis, but I am saying is if you are to be honest with yourself, is it an area that is truly a stronghold, or an area where you have not dealt with the issue? For me personally, when I look back I know that it was an area that I had not dealt with the issue. I had not read, prayed, fasted, kept God's Word in my mouth, and set appropiate boundaries by the HS as to what was too "far", so how could I expect victory in this area? When I had done all these things and committed to doing things God's way, guess what I never had problems in this area again. Now I was tried, and tested, but I leaned on HS and let Him provide my way of escape according to 1 Cor 10:13.
> !!!!


This all I wanted to say but you said it a lot more dimplomatically than I did. (I love you for that and the way you explain things)  I apologize for my bluntness.


----------



## Annakei (Aug 13, 2005)

Honeyhips said:
			
		

> Then don't even bother responding. You twisted my words around and I wanted to make my point clear in case anyone else misunderstood me.



This isn't worth carrying on.  All the cattiness just isn't necessary.  

SweetC, introspective post.  Good job.


----------



## Honeyhips (Aug 13, 2005)

Annakei said:
			
		

> This isn't worth carrying on. All the cattiness just isn't necessary.
> 
> SweetC, introspective post. Good job.


 cattiness? On who's part? I was not trying to be catty towards anyone. Tongue and cheek, a little blunt... Yes... But catty? No. That is not where I was coming from in my post. 

If it isn't worth it to you, stop responding.


----------



## Blossssom (Aug 13, 2005)

Honeyhips said:
			
		

> Then don't even bother responding. You twisted my words around and I wanted to make my point clear in case anyone else misunderstood me.



Honey, I, the "pitiful welfare queen", have placed "Annarkei" on Ignore.  I encourage you to do the same


----------



## Annakei (Aug 13, 2005)

Good riddens.... 

ETA:  By the way Blosssom and Honeyhips have been on my IGNORE LIST, since my last post.  I have no time for this continued drama.  Miss me with it...


----------



## Miosy (Aug 13, 2005)

Ya know, I think it's very sad that we as Christian can not have a conversation w/o insulting each other.  I hope this is not the second thread to be close.

REMEMBER WHAT JESUS SAID TO THE PEOPLE WHO BOUGHT THE ADULTEROUS WOMAN TO HIM "WHOEVER IS W/O SIN, THROW THE FIRST STONE".  

There is a lot of people in the stone throwing business here making themself sinless and blamless.  If you sin, had sex before marriage, even if it was in the past; don't you dare throw stones at other people because you were just as sinful yourself.  Unless, you are making yourself God and I am not pointing fingers to anyone.  If these words convict you take it to the Father and don't send some insulting comments back.

As for all of us, we are all sinners and our flesh opposes our spirit.  Even Paul in Galatian wrote in Romans: Chapter 7:18-21

[bold] 18 I know that nothing good lives in me, that is, in my sinful nature.[a] For I have the desire to do what is good, but I cannot carry it out. 19For what I do is not the good I want to do; no, the evil I do not want to do—this I keep on doing. 20Now if I do what I do not want to do, it is no longer I who do it, but it is sin living in me that does it. 

    21So I find this law at work: When I want to do good, evil is right there with me. 22For in my inner being I delight in God's law; 23but I see another law at work in the members of my body, waging war against the law of my mind and making me a prisoner of the law of sin at work within my members. 24What a wretched man I am! Who will rescue me from this body of death? 25Thanks be to God—through Jesus Christ our Lord! 
      So then, I myself in my mind am a slave to God's law, but in the sinful nature a slave to the law of sin.[bold]


In Chapter 14, Paul talks about the danger of cristism:
verse 10: So why do you condem another Christian?  Why do you look down on another Chrisitan?  Remember, each of us will stand personally before the judgment seat of God.


----------



## Honeyhips (Aug 13, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Honey, I, the "pitiful welfare queen", have placed "Annarkei" on Ignore. I encourage you to do the same


  Girl, stop.  



Anakei, why do you keep responding, since you are claiming that this is catty.  Isn't that catty? Do you need to have the last word?  Did you feel like I was calling you out or trying to put down the women who are saved and having sex?


----------



## Annakei (Aug 14, 2005)

Miosy said:
			
		

> Ya know,* I think it's very sad that we as Christian can not have a conversation w/o insulting each other.*  I hope this is not the second thread to be close.
> 
> REMEMBER WHAT JESUS SAID TO THE PEOPLE WHO BOUGHT THE ADULTEROUS WOMAN TO HIM *"WHOEVER IS W/O SIN, THROW THE FIRST STONE".  *
> 
> ...



I agree.  Which is why all the stone throwing doesnt bother me at all.  People do it because of their own issues on the inside and it makes them feel better.  Regardless of what may be said about how I choose to live my life....it is just that...my life and I am judged by one God, not any one person.  I just think it is sad that as women, we have to resort to this kind of behavior, its mean spirited, still just shows you that some women live up to the stereotype of being catty and nasty.

Blossssom and Honeyhips, I have nothing against you both, you can judge, snicker and call me names and make all the insinuations about my life as it makes you happy.  This is the internet and I don't even know you so really your words mean nada to me.  This reminds me of scenes at the playground with HoneyHips taunting back and forth about responding and whether or not its worth it.      Once you said that, I knew that you were lacking maturity and had to hit that IGNORE button.  I prefer to have conversations with ADULT, MATURE women who aren't threatened by me.  SEems thats what's going on here because really no one can judge me.  ALOT of women have said they have enagaged in premarital sex and live with their hubbies...and these 2 choose me to talk about?  Please...something else going on there.  

But as I said, Y'all are on my ignore lists and I dont plan on checking this thread anymore or this BOARD for that fact.  I have found that TRULY some are judgemental and _only God will judge me, remember that.  He doesnt need assistance._  PEACE OUT WENCHES!!!


----------



## Miosy (Aug 14, 2005)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> What did Jesus tell the woman at the well after he saved her?  Go and sin no more, right?  Right.
> 
> Most of what is posted here on this board is a matter of opinion.  You don't have to agree with it, including a lot of what you say.
> 
> Me guilty?  Of what, dear?  I'm not even a Christian, but I don't



Blosssom, excuse me if I am misinterpeting this but you are not a Christian?
If you are not, I don't mean any disrepect towards you because I accept everyone in my life Christian or not but this forum is for practicing Christians who believe Jesus as their Lord and Savior.  It's under the Christianity Rules thread.  

If you are, sorry for misinterpeting your comments.

I am praying for each person who responded on this thread that God will enlighted our hearts and minds w/ His glory.  I pray that every word written in this forum is for the purpose of glorifying and honoring God, Christ, and the Holy Spirit only because this is what Christianity is all about.

Bless All of you and use your words and action to glorify God always.  The bible clearly says to turn the other cheek when someone strikes you.

Be Blessed


----------

